# need help



## Muscles (Jul 31, 2013)

i am new on here i need some help buy or making a grooming mower what kind of steel do i have to have or what r your recommendations about the different types of grooming mowers will get the job done........ i have 5 acres of grass and i have a Kubota L2900 front end loader i prefer a pull behind pto mounted one i can buy all the stuff but would like to ask....


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Muscles.. I like the idea of a PTO driven mower. Providing you can get to all you need to mow.
Cheers


----------

